# Closing of the Business Section



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

hello guys,

I use this part of the site to search old posts for information on things like setting up my new unit etc. When you say it is closing, will we still be able to read past posts or will it get closed completely?
Cheers

Alan


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im gutted this section is going, its about the only section i actually check in on. My default landing page on my iPhone for DW is Detailing World > The Business > General Topics and i can't really see me getting involved on a personal level else where on the forum when this joint goes. Shame really.

James


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree James, Tbh because of the unit move etc We are not doing alot of work.

Also any we are i dont snap many pictures.. so the only section i get benefit from my £150 at the moment is this one. Which has been well worth it already! I hope its all resolved soon!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

100% agree with Alan and James, not long signed up and really felt this section was 50% of the main benefit if not more. If someone is spreading stuff from here surely you can find out who? I will be seriously gutted to lose this area and have not long gained access to it


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not wanting to ruffle any of the owners or mods feathers here (as im pretty sure they must be annoyed to be closing the section all together) but maybe if the "rules" where to change a bit and the mods or site admin where to stop protecting the info in this section, so those using it to say things they are not comfortable to say in the public arena or to those it concerns understand full well its not the managements job to protect them, and if they don't want it to get out, maybe don't post it on here.

This is by no means me condoning or protecting the actions of those who copy and paste or relay what's said in here to others, im not keen on that at all my self, and hate nothing more than snakes and grasses. But if we do have a small percentage of those types in here maybe we should all stick to posting what we don't mind saying to peoples faces, as its clearly not as "secure" in here as it used to be. 

Its sad to see that the *****ing in this industry has spoiled yet something else for us all. 

But id like to put forward the idea of keeping the pro section, but maybe with a revision of the admins role in keeping what's posted here down to us rather than them. Ie if you say something in here and it gets leaked its your problem.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

News to me, but i feel the benefits of this section far outweigh the cons. Closing it is not a good thing i think. Especially when it's part of the package - for example I know myself and others have got work through it..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

James B said:


> Not wanting to ruffle any of the owners or mods feathers here (as im pretty sure they must be annoyed to be closing the section all together) but maybe if the "rules" where to change a bit and the mods or site admin where to stop protecting the info in this section, so those using it to say things they are not comfortable to say in the public arena or to those it concerns understand full well its not the managements job to protect them, and if they don't want it to get out, maybe don't post it on here.
> 
> This is by no means me condoning or protecting the actions of those who copy and paste or relay what's said in here to others, im not keen on that at all my self, and hate nothing more than snakes and grasses. But if we do have a small percentage of those types in here maybe we should all stick to posting what we don't mind saying to peoples faces, as its clearly not as "secure" in here as it used to be.
> 
> ...


Trust me when I say this James, its very reluctantly that we suspend the section and its so that we can step back and asses the situation not simply close it for good.

When I came up with the idea of these sections a few years back it was more so that the subscribers in the business section could "help each other out" and these sections could become a bit of a resource to help all professional detailers. Personally, it saddens me to see that there are people in here who are using the information in damaging ways. So, this isnt necessarily the business section being closed for good but more of a reevaluation of how the section "should be"

I really do appreciate you taking the time too put your thoughts across and I will take them on board and think about them over the next few days. You have my number so if you want to give me a call feel free.

Your suggestion of only posting in here what you would be prepared for the public to see is a good one but just feels wrong somehow I just cant understand what motivation some people who pay to be in here have - anyway I digress.

I have rambled long enough so will leave you to your Saturday night. :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ti22 said:


> News to me, but i feel the benefits of this section far outweigh the cons. Closing it is not a good thing i think. Especially when it's part of the package - for example I know myself and others have got work through it..


Its the Business sections forums, NOT the studio or banner ads or extended mailboxes... The public cant see this section so it would not affect leads :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I understand Johnny, im not aware of exactly what gone on or between who, but im pretty sure it must be something serious for the section to be suspended. 

I personally only post in here what id post elsewhere anyway, so it don't really fuss me if things i say are leaked. i learnt long ago that whilst most in here are decent people with similar or the same morals as most, it only takes one.

And it seems recently these "types" have more time on there hands or more of a vendetta than before, as there's quite a bit of it going on lately.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

James B said:


> I understand Johnny, im not aware of exactly what gone on or between who, but im pretty sure it must be something serious for the section to be suspended.
> 
> I personally only post in here what id post elsewhere anyway, so it don't really fuss me if things i say are leaked. i learnt long ago that whilst most in here are decent people with similar or the sam, morals as most, it only takes one.
> 
> And it seems recently these "types" have more time on there hands or more of a vendetta than before, as there's quite a bit of it going on lately.


To be honest a few weeks ago a thread was leaked out of here and now another thread has been leaked and I think the admin team have thought enough is enough.

I know the team are having a tough enough time with us being accused of being corrupt!! You know me and Bill as you have met us both and you know the rest of the admin team I really dont think any of us could be accused of being corrupt! But along with this I think we are just now being extra vigilant for the time being. As you can imagine it wears us down sometimes having to defend our actions all the time when were only trying to protect DW and its members.

I just think some people like to have a ruck behind the keyboard and take joy in winding others up. 

John


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nar id vouch for that, as a paying supporter (and with our own section) iv asked for a couple of posts to be got rid of out of our section (baited ones) and been told n, cos its an open forum and it don't break rules, which is fair enough but you can't blame me for trying


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I think if this section is closed, as a venting area for some folk, then accusations/allegations which we all know are founded will be publically aired over the forum, would that not be worse ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have to say i am really sorry for this and that the ones with the moral fibre of a jelly fish have lead to the closing of this section. it is becoming rife and i have my own opinions of when and where the crap is circulating from esp with the external issues recently. would like to say much more but their lack of spine and moral compass I have to say they are not worth the wear to my finger tips... Really gutted DW has been dragged into this. hope you get it sorted Mark & co, but i personally think its time to clean house where some people are concerned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

DetailMyCar said:


> 100% agree with Alan and James, not long signed up and really felt this section was 50% of the main benefit if not more. If someone is spreading stuff from here surely you can find out who? I will be seriously gutted to lose this area and have not long gained access to it


Oh Dear! Quite disappointed really as I too have just joined (and forked out the dosh) mainly for the business section.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

CleanMe said:


> Oh Dear! Quite disappointed really as I too have just joined (and forked out the dosh) mainly for the business section.


Me too,

A sad time for most.......

Russ


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Why not just fix the leak rather than condemning the whole system? as it would seem all this person or persons has done has spoil it for the rest. but yet they are still allowed to gain wealth from the success of DW.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to venture a bit but my original question (i dont think) has been answered.

Will it still be here but no posting allowed. or the section completely removed?

Im going to be spam searching this section most of today to grab as much info as poss!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this, it's a shame it affects us all too. Again like James said, this is one of the reasons I keep paying for the supporter subscriptions


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Won't be good for DW. We need to keep this section. Some very valid points made above.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanMe said:


> Oh Dear! Quite disappointed really as I too have just joined (and forked out the dosh) mainly for the business section.


Do none of you use it for the other benefits like posting in the studio and having signature under your name and the extended pm's?



[email protected] said:


> Why not just fix the leak rather than condemning the whole system? as it would seem all this person or persons has done has spoil it for the rest. but yet they are still allowed to gain wealth from the success of DW.


Did you read the rest of the thread buddy? If someone wants to let the admin know who the leak is then it can be fixed!



AMDetails said:


> Sorry to venture a bit but my original question (i dont think) has been answered.
> 
> Will it still be here but no posting allowed. or the section completely removed?
> 
> Im going to be spam searching this section most of today to grab as much info as poss!





Johnnyopolis said:


> *
> Trust me when I say this James, its very reluctantly that we suspend the section and its so that we can step back and asses the situation not simply close it for good.*


Again, did you read my posts above and on previous pages? "Suspended" would be the words to focus on :thumb:

Cheers,

John


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Do none of you use it for the other benefits like posting in the studio and having signature under your name and the extended pm's?


please dont flame me for this john or others, but other forums do most of this for free. not as greater exposure i understand or the extended PMs but if you manage PMs correct not really a benefit.

+ it makes the site unstable, as this was made as a "management decision" and the supporter has had no say, so whats to say the same couldn't happen with forum signatures or the studio section they could be as easily removed if abused by one bad apple, and granted they are easily spotted if abused. but surly the T&Cs of signing up to a supporter of DW has been broken if this section is removed by DW?

also i have no idea what info has been leaked out and i would hate this to turn into a witch hunt, but could you shed any light on the info leaked and it make jog someone memory and help put this matter to rest rather than an Cloak and Dagger approach ..

i think more will be willing to help to keep the section open than say nothing and have the section closed.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Have to agree with all the points. I was under the impression this section was "for us" rather than everyone else. So to be saying what’s been said from in here, in my opinion is totally wrong and shows a total lack of respect for everyone else who contributes to this section of the forum.

Nick


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Its the Business sections forums, NOT the studio or banner ads or extended mailboxes... The public cant see this section so it would not affect leads :thumb:


Of course the studio and banner ads generate business - but referrals are given in here. There is also no where else where we can all meet 'virtually' and talk shop where the public cant chime in. I personally don't say anything in here that I wouldn't say in my unit or on the open forum.. so what if a few contentious things get out - if you bare in mind they can then either don't be contentious or understand that it might come back to you.

The pro's (no pun in tended!) of this section still far outweigh the cons IMHO.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

This section has always been helpful. Its nice to see that when a potential client is a time waster or someone has been done over by a client etc that others can be warned. Another bonus / advantage is referrals between us ( not that frequent but never the less ) keep's it in the family as it were. I know info was leaked a while back when I had an issue which I did air with viper but unless evidence was set in stone, nothing could be done. Ive said it before and will say it again.... trade is full of the same *****ing that goes on daily in domestic cleaning sectors. Whining for whinings sake.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Again, did you read my posts above and on previous pages? "Suspended" would be the words to focus on :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John


Is the Word 'Suspended' meaning Removed completely so nothing can be seen. or Section Locked but the infromation still there?

Sorry John Im just a Daft Scotsman! Who needs very simple english :lol:

Alan :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Have I missed something here? Why/When is this section closing?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Problem of loose lip's sinking ship's by the seem's of things Mat.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Seen the thread lower down by Viper :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Do none of you use it for the other benefits like posting in the studio and having signature under your name and the extended pm's?


Being new to the supporter section, I have yet to see what the studio, signature or pm's can do for me, but the value of the Business section was immediately apparent. A place to swap stories, essential information and trade links with those in the same line is invaluable in my view.

Mark


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

As above, thoughts on this section are that its an incredibly useful tool, and is worth being a supporter just because, even without the advertising opportunities etc. There have been countless times where I have referred back to useful threads of links etc here, whether its a link to a product/tool, or I need to pass a job onto someone in another area. 

Will be missed for sure and I think will potentially make people think twice about subscribing. 

Personally, I use this section with the understanding that it is still on the internet, and my business name is at the end of the post. Information can be accessed by others whether its someone leaking a thread or someone having gained access to the section by malicious means, or simply just signing up themselves for a few quid. Although I still often use the section knowing that 'in theory' it shouldn't be seen by anyone else, I wouldn't post anything that would be damaging etc if it got public.

Hopefully the issues are ironed out and the section returns shortly :thumb:


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys! 

It has been said more than once that its potentially being "Suspended" which means I am not deleting it or closing it down completely simply suspending new posts. 

The issue is that One of you guys in here has loose lips. 

My admins and Moderators just need to decide the best way forward. As John has said when this section was set up it was meant to be a resource for detailers, which by the sounds of things is how it is to you guys. 

It should be a place for detailers to feel they can discuss hints, tips and other stuff close to their chests without having to worry about it being passed on. This is the bit that upsets me and the admin team that despite us saying what is said in here should stay in here someone in here feels fit to ignore it. 

So hopefully this will put your minds at rest for the time being. WE ARE NOT DELETING this section. 

However, I hope you can support myself and the admin team in the tough decisions we have to make over the next couple of days to protect you guys. 

DWC


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> As above, thoughts on this section are that its an incredibly useful tool, and is worth being a supporter just because, even without the advertising opportunities etc. There have been countless times where I have referred back to useful threads of links etc here, whether its a link to a product/tool, or I need to pass a job onto someone in another area.
> 
> Will be missed for sure and I think will potentially make people think twice about subscribing.
> 
> ...


Your right Gaz, it is an incredible tool and 90% of the time seems to work how it should.

Personally anyone subscribing as a new person will not know whats in the section so I cant see it influencing their decision, if they are renewing I would have thought these benefits would be enough to warrant the £14.58 a month it costs:

1) Exclusive access to the Studio section for posting detailed vehicles if required. (only paid members of this scheme will be able to do this
2) Company Name and Logo can appear on all pictures in the Studio Section
3) Homepage link on your profile page.
4) Signature link on forum subject to size and character limit.
5) Increased Private Message Mailbox 250 messages.
6) Exclusive DW Supporter Title.
7)Review's of a random Detailer/business will take place.

That said, I have a question and this isnt just aimed at you Gaz :thumb:but everyone.

There is someone who is a member of the supporters section leaking the information from this section for what I assume is their own material gain. Do you think the DW Admin should just ignore it and simply let you guys carry on, after all you have said you would miss the section if it ever was deleted so should we just leave it un moderated? OR Should we do something and if so, what do YOU think we should do? Also please bear in mind that we do not know who the person or persons are leaking information.

Please Please Please also try to post a balanced reply 

Cheers,

John


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Echo johns comments above


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Trust me when I say this James, its very reluctantly that we suspend the section and its so that we can step back and asses the situation not simply close it for good.
> 
> When I came up with the idea of these sections a few years back it was more so that the subscribers in the business section could "*help each other out*" and these sections could become a bit of a resource to *help all professional detailers*. Personally, it saddens me to see that there are people in here who are using the information in damaging ways. So, this isnt necessarily the business section being closed for good but more of a reevaluation of how the section "should be"
> 
> ...


Please dont take this as a direct conflict towards anyone as it is just how i see the whole shabang....In bold there are 2 comments that I feel really strongly about as of late....both are relative to each other but it appears that this "*helping*" each other out seems only to extend to a certain few....especially when I get a call off a potential client saying a DW supporter has been slating my work saying its all a joke and camera trickery....on the strength of that comment I lost this client that I had been in relatively frequent contact with over the Xmas and New Year period, to the point of making arrangements for a time and date to carry out the detail....Not exactly helping anyone only slurring....



James B said:


> I understand Johnny, im not aware of exactly what gone on or between who, but im pretty sure it must be something serious for the section to be suspended.
> 
> I personally only post in here what id post elsewhere anyway, so it don't really fuss me if things i say are leaked. i learnt long ago that whilst most in here are decent people with similar or the same morals as most, it only takes one.
> 
> And it seems recently these "types" have more time on there hands or more of a vendetta than before, as there's quite a bit of it going on lately.


I agree there is a lot going on and there could be a vendetta as you call it between a closer nit detailing community....as i see it its just healthy competition....I dont get on with afew but I also dont shout my mouth off to all and sundry....I would imagine that there are quite a few of you on here that have each others phone numbers....recipe for disaster if you ask me....I have only 3 of you in my contact list but that doesnt mean I am going to bad mouth anyone....I am just keeping myself to myself and worrying about my business no one elses....if these Neanderthals want to start an area war, and i hope they are reading this....dont do it in here, grow a set and get on with it like grown men do....I say area war because thats what its got to be about surely....someone ruffling feathers, rattling cages and a nailed on "I will do what i can to screw someone else over" attitude....the leak i feel is the exacting of revenge for such action....this of course is just my opinion on the whole matter....

Regarding the business section its a useful tool yes but its where we can come and have frivolous banter about whats going on in the public domain or just inform each other of spam emails we have received....

Please do your best to resolve this matter bosses and get the area back up and running....

By the way Facebook is the killer content here....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What you saying? its healthy competition to argue with each other, b!tch and try to [email protected] each other over at any turn? If so you have a funny out look on business and that certainly aint the way to do it.


Maybe i read it wrong, i really hope i did.

With regards to phone numbers, i don't really see the issue, in any business you need to build up contacts i don't give my personal number out freely, but plenty in here have it, and i might call on them for help, or them me, it depends, maybe iv got a customer going to move and i can at least point them in the direction of someone, or maybe we are doing a big show somewhere and need an extra few sets of hands, call up a few people and we are all better off for it, see its not a bad thing, its only a bad thing when you associate your self with idiots.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i think you have read it wrong James....what i have said or tried to get across is the point that healthy competition is just that, competition....irrespective of what business it is....what has happened though is someone doesnt like it and started to stir the big wooden spoon....thats what I am saying and no its not right to F**k each other over but it happens as I also posted about previously....


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> i think you have read it wrong James....what i have said or tried to get across is the point that healthy competition is just that, competition....irrespective of what business it is....what has happened though is someone doesnt like it and started to stir the big wooden spoon....thats what I am saying and no its not right to F**k each other over but it happens as I also posted about previously....


Have to agree, competition is competition, were in that exact position (Me & Russ) but i'd never slag anyone elses work off. I'd had customers from further a field who were not quite happy with a detailers work. Whether on here or not its not my place nor anyone elses to use this to your advantage.

My belive is simular to Russ's. If your good at what you do, your work will get you more work.

Nick


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I think the old motto of keep at arm's length is always best practice here. There's always someone to smeg you over in the trade one way or another. Its sad that this has come to this for this said issue yet again by the seems of things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> "smeg you over."


Oh LMAO! what a brilliant expression. Love it.:lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

CleanMe said:


> Oh LMAO! what a brilliant expression. Love it.:lol:


big red dwarf fan so an expression used frequently when describing... well, smegs


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Evening all,just stumbled upon this after being away for a few days there.

Hopefully this all gets sorted out soon,sounds to me like it will be. I have always found this section very useful as it gives us an idea of what others are doing and how to overcome problems and challenges of our own.

Anyway,keep up the good work mods. Look forward to the updates.

John.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

Any idea on what info was leaked it could help sort this out before its to late?

And was it necessary to use the DW "not accountable" account to post in this section? Personnel under the circumstance I think not.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Any idea on what info was leaked it could help sort this out before its to late?
> 
> And was it necessary to use the DW "not accountable" account to post in this section? Personnel under the circumstance I think not.


You would need to ask Midland Car Care as it was he who posted up:



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Someone has leaked part of this thread it appears as one of my customers has been asked why they told me about being approached.
> __________________
> Midlands Car Care - Facebook - Twitter


Here is a lazy link for you too  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229409&page=16

I also dont see that it matters about the DW Chief quote as its hardly accusing or anything like that simply informing about the suspension of the section.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe I am missing something here. But if one of Russ clients has commented to Russ about a post in this section. Surely Russ can shed some light on this as to whom passed on the information to his client.

Could totally be way off here, as I am not on as often as I used to. I would be a shame to lose this section. Even though I do not post in here that often. But the banter can also be light hearted and finish off the day nicely.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Maybe I am missing something here. But if one of Russ clients has commented to Russ about a post in this section. Surely Russ can shed some light on this as to whom passed on the information to his client.
> 
> Could totally be way off here, as I am not on as often as I used to. I would be a shame to lose this section. Even though I do not post in here that often. But the banter can also be light hearted and finish off the day nicely.


As Gordon said.
I think Jacub/Jakub has has his hand in here, hence why I try to keep facebook private. The rubbish he sent me and even tried to befriend my Mrs.

As you know I was a plumber and the east europeans think what is yours is theres, they often would nick my hammer/blow torch and look insulted when I would ask for them back; perhaps with him it is a cultural difference.

He has also tried to bad mouth Concourse as well. I have banned him from facebook as i don't want that cr8p on here and facebook or twitter.

Would be a shame if this section were to be shut down.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

All I know is that it was very apparent that some of my specific comments in this section appear to have got back to the person that they were about. That person has also spoken to a number of other people suggesting that I have 'ruined his reputation on DW' which can only be inferred from my comments in this section.

However, I don't want to be responsible for this section closing down and want this 'mess' with this particular person sorted and behind me. As suggested, it must be cultural differences.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

From what you have said Russ I think he is just wanting to blame someone for him being a little too over zealous/enthusiastic etc in the way he wants to go about his business....if its been leaked from in here and has got back to one of your customers how can it have ruined his reputation on DW as I believe he has been banned hasnt he...(correct me if i am wrong)....so how can that get into the main forum area, I certainly havent seen anything on the forum regarding this, unless i missed it....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I really have no idea what has happened tbh, I guess the only way I'll find out is to phone him and ask which I'll do this morning and see what the score is.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

lets face it though Russ he was making a fool of himself all over DW anyway so he really cant hold anyone but himself responsible for his "failure" to gain recognition or even damage his own reputation....


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> lets face it though Russ he was making a fool of himself all over DW anyway so he really cant hold anyone but himself responsible for his "failure" to gain recognition or even damage his own reputation....


Could not have said that better my self.

Nick


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi all,

Can I assume from the last few posts that we kind of know who was leaking and what was leaked?

Like a few of you said, this section is the main area I check in on and it would be a shame to see it go. 
Working outdoors all my cars are finished when it's far too dark to take decent photos so I don't get a chance to do nice write ups and photos like a lot of you, hence me mainly just hanging around this area.

Anyhow, hope this issue does get resolved and whomever has been spouting off gets his just desserts.

Paul


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> All I know is that it was very apparent that some of my specific comments in this section appear to have got back to the person that they were about. That person has also spoken to a number of other people suggesting that I have 'ruined his reputation on DW' which can only be inferred from my comments in this section.
> 
> However, I don't want to be responsible for this section closing down and want this 'mess' with this particular person sorted and behind me. As suggested, it must be cultural differences.


Russ it hasn't been you that has instigated the suspension of this section, it's been the straw with the camels back mate with this being one of several leaks out of here, the time has come were we had to act. Don't think it's your fault at all mate. It's the spineless tell tale with the loose lips that's at fault. Shame they can't man up.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Deano said:


> Russ it hasn't been you that has instigated the suspension of this section, it's been the straw with the camels back mate with this being one of several leaks out of here, the time has come were we had to act. Don't think it's your fault at all mate. It's the spineless tell tale with the loose lips that's at fault. *Shame they can't man up.*


echo that....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Deano said:


> Russ it hasn't been you that has instigated the suspension of this section, it's been the straw with the camels back mate with this being one of several leaks out of here, the time has come were we had to act. Don't think it's your fault at all mate. It's the spineless tell tale with the loose lips that's at fault. Shame they can't man up.


Exactly, it has been going on for a while now & just shows the petiness of some people, more over as they have been a supporter for a while too.


----------

